# Where to find calcitic lime???



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Need help finding calcitic lime. I can't seem to find it anywhere. Only finding dolomitic. Thought I had found some yesterday, feed store told me they had some, went by to get it and it was dolomitic. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

If I'm reading labels correctly... I think you can get Pavestone pelletized limestone at Home Depot, which should be calcitic limestone.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

CTLawnNut said:


> If I'm reading labels correctly... I think you can get Pavestone pelletized limestone at Home Depot, which should be calcitic limestone.


Link?


----------



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lb-Pelletized-Limestone-54803/202312836?MERCH=REC-_-Pip_Alternatives_Non_HDhome-_-304926467-_-202312836-_-N


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Nice find, I didn't know that they carried that there. I've only seen the dolomitic lime.


----------



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

I also came across MAG-I-CAL from Jonathan Green. It looks to have only calcium carbonate in it vs. magnesium. Also has Humic acid in it. While not as cheap as the Pavestone stuff @ $20/bag, JG claims you only need to drop it twice a year. I'm running at a pH of 5.9 so I think I have to apply double.

https://www.jonathangreen.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/Mag-I-Cal-for-Lawns-Acidic-Soil.pdf


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Site One


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Went to Home Depot today to get the overtone lime. Turns out what they had that was Same product number was the doctorx lime. There website is wrong. I added 2 pictures of the doctorx which is 4.18 a bag but I'm pretty sure it's the dolomitic. They also had this Pennington lime, wasn't sure if it was calcitic or not. The downside is it's only 30# bags and 15$ a bag at 9 bags that's a lot of $$$. Can anyone confirm that one his dolomitic and the Pennington is calcitic.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jpos34 in the second image in the top of the table it read: "Pelletized *calcitic* limestone".

In the bottom of the table it says: "Derived from calcitic limestone".

Use that for your calcitic lime.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks @g-man, not sure how i overlooked that.


----------

